# KED Station



## EMTHopefulCT (Oct 30, 2017)

Hi - Does anyone know if I would get critically failed if I had to take the vest off the victim to grab the leg straps? I was the first one testing in my station and the KED was wrapped a little funny. I've never actually seen KED straps be stuck inside the device rather than put on the outside and over. Obviously, I should have noted it and moved them before putting the KED on at all. I undid the straps for the torso, got the leg straps out, and then refastened and tightened all of it. It was under the time limit, but I wonder if they will fail me for having to remove the vest? What do you think?


----------



## PotatoMedic (Oct 30, 2017)

You should apply to Denny's now.  Just accept that fate...

Ok in all honesty I don't know. Do they not tell you right away?


----------



## EMTHopefulCT (Oct 30, 2017)

FireWA1 said:


> You should apply to Denny's now.  Just accept that fate...
> 
> Ok in all honesty I don't know. Do they not tell you right away?




Ha! No, they don't tell you. I'm in CT and it is weird here. You find out later, and it is just "pass" or "fail." You have to guess what you did wrong and fix it somehow before testing again. Maddening. When it was happening, I just sort of went with it and corrected the strap issue. No freakouts. Hoping the ability to work through adversity works in my favor. There was even a strap not wound or threaded correctly. Wouldn't have seen that until latching it, which is when I noticed.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Oct 30, 2017)

Eh if you fixed it and addressed the issue than you should be fine.  Odd that they don't tell you.  Was this an nremt test?


----------



## EMTHopefulCT (Oct 30, 2017)

Yup. That's just how it works in CT. You have to wait for something like 5-10 business days for your instructor to tell you the results from the state. The sheets from the actual exam go with the state examiner to HQ, I guess. The only info you get is "pass" or "fail" and it is up to you to determine what might have gone wrong. So, the KED station basically stands between me and being a volunteer EMT. I have already passed the cognitive exam. This has been a costly process, but I will be glad to be an EMT volunteer when it is complete.


----------



## EpiEMS (Oct 30, 2017)

EMTHopefulCT said:


> Does anyone know if I would get critically failed if I had to take the vest off the victim to grab the leg straps?



Did you maintain in-line C-spine stabilization, fix the problem, then correctly reapply the KED? I wouldn't fail you for that. Also, 

Not to mention, I can count on one hand how many times I've used a KED for its supposed designed purpose.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 30, 2017)

FireWA1 said:


> Eh if you fixed it and addressed the issue than you should be fine.  Odd that they don't tell you.  Was this an nremt test?


For a NREMT test the examiner is not supposed to give you any indication on if you passed or failed after preforming a skill. You should only find out after all skills have been completed and the student is asked if they would like to file a complaint about the test or testing process. Only then should the student be informed of how they did on the skills.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Oct 30, 2017)

Yeah but they can tell you if you need to retest a station and have you retest it.  On my nremt practical I was told right then and there of my retest and did my retest same day.  Guess everyone does it different.


----------



## Bullets (Oct 30, 2017)

As long as you did not violate any of the Critical Fails on the NR sheet you should be ok.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 30, 2017)

FireWA1 said:


> Yeah but they can tell you if you need to retest a station and have you retest it.  On my nremt practical I was told right then and there of my retest and did my retest same day.  Guess everyone does it different.


It shouldn’t be done differently as NREMT has strict guidelines on it. All testing needs to be done for that student before they find out the results and do retesting if needed.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Oct 30, 2017)

Correct.  So that is why I'm wondering why he is asking if he failed.  He should know already.  Oh well.  Maybe I'm not absorbing a fact and that is why I'm confused.


----------



## DrParasite (Oct 31, 2017)

EMTHopefulCT said:


> I've never actually seen KED straps be stuck inside the device rather than put on the outside and over.


 the leg straps are designed to be stored on the inside of the device (go under the bottom, up the inside, and then out the top, with velcro being applied to the top of the KED).  keeps them out of the way when you aren't using it.





EMTHopefulCT said:


> Obviously, I should have noted it and moved them before putting the KED on at all. I undid the straps for the torso, got the leg straps out, and then refastened and tightened all of it. It was under the time limit, but I wonder if they will fail me for having to remove the vest? What do you think?


is it a critical failure?  https://content.nremt.org/static/documents/skills/E211_NREMT.pdf  if not, and you didn't commit any major failures, you should do fine


----------



## jbiedebach (Oct 31, 2017)

EMTHopefulCT said:


> Hi - Does anyone know if I would get critically failed if I had to take the vest off the victim to grab the leg straps?



I failed the KED station when I took my medic because I allowed my EMT partner to take his hands off the patient’s head before I got everything secured.


----------



## EMTHopefulCT (Nov 10, 2017)

And the good news is that it was not a fail. I guess it really shouldn't be if you fix it without moving the patient too much and the whole thing is completed correctly. Woot! I finished all my stations and the test. Just waiting for my license!


----------



## EpiEMS (Nov 10, 2017)

EMTHopefulCT said:


> Just waiting for my license!


Congrats. 4-6 weeks, per OEMS...


----------



## Megan (Feb 28, 2018)

Hi so I recently failed my KED Station as well, and I did the same exact thing with the leg straps, but I can’t find another reason I would have failed for. I was wondering what order you did the straps, did you do the my baby looks hot tonight neumonic or did you secure the head last? I’m also from ct so it may help a lot. Thanks!


----------



## DrParasite (Mar 1, 2018)

Megan said:


> Hi so I recently failed my KED Station as well, and I did the same exact thing with the leg straps, but I can’t find another reason I would have failed for.


know your equipment.  the proper way to store the straps can be found in the user manual.  





Megan said:


> I was wondering what order you did the straps, did you do the my baby looks hot tonight neumonic or did you secure the head last? I’m also from ct so it may help a lot. Thanks!


I always do the MBLHT.  I don't think it's really important as to when you secure the head, provided you don't do the following "Head immobilized to the device before device sufficiently secured to the torso" which is a critical failure.

I do encourage you to read the user manual for all the equipment you have, including the KED, to see what the manufacturer recommends. It can be found here, with the application directions starting on page 17.  Fun fact: they recommend MBLHT as the correct order, but their pictures say MBLTH (see figure 29 followed by 30).



EpiEMS said:


> Did you maintain in-line C-spine stabilization, fix the problem, then correctly reapply the KED? I wouldn't fail you for that. Also,
> 
> Not to mention, I can count on one hand how many times I've used a KED for its supposed designed purpose.


The manufacturer clearly includes hip and pelvic stability in their directions (page 27).  So it's fair to say it's been adapted for other approved and supported uses as per the manufacturer.


----------



## EpiEMS (Mar 1, 2018)

DrParasite said:


> The manufacturer clearly includes hip and pelvic stability in their directions (page 27). So it's fair to say it's been adapted for other approved and supported uses as per the manufacturer.



That's good to know. Didn't realize that.


----------

